# Lamb milk replacer



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the difference between lamb milk replacer and goat milk replacer, other than copper content? My friend's doe twinned but rejected one. We've been milking her to feed him, but she is a totally uncooperative bi-atch about it and we've been getting very little to give him. I have some lamb milk replacer which we are starting to use just to get enough into him along with what we can milk. We aren't close to a store that has goat milk replacer, so will it be okay to use the lamb until we can get some goat?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We use Kent Lamb MR. The Kent dealer sells a lot of it and told me about 2/3 of his sales goes to dairy goat people around here. They just mix it weaker than for lambs. There are lots of dairy goat herds around here. "America's Dairyland" includes goats and sheep as well as cows now.

Good luck with the kid.

Peg


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

How about skipping replacer all together. It works lousy for kids compared to plain old store bought whole cows milk!!!

Lambs need replacer and dont thrive on store bought cow milk but kids thrive on it!

I have heard of more problems with kids on replacer than anything else.

I personally never advise any replacers for kids. Whole cow works fine!


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

That's good to know about cow milk! I knew from past research that it wasn't good for lambs, so assumed the same for kids. Boy are they different from each other!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

StockDogLovr said:


> That's good to know about cow milk! I knew from past research that it wasn't good for lambs, so assumed the same for kids. Boy are they different from each other!


Kids and Lambs, Goats and Sheep...different as cow and goat!! LOL

I think sheep are the easier of the two.


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

RiverPines said:


> Kids and Lambs, Goats and Sheep...different as cow and goat!! LOL
> 
> I think sheep are the easier of the two.


I agree! :clap:


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Same species milk would indeed be best- but I've raised many bottle baby lambs on the homemade whole cows milk/evap milk/buttermilk recipe with great success. I know several people who use it on kids too.

They've grown just as well as the lambs on mum and wean about the same time.


----------

